# History of EP



## Philip A (Oct 20, 2004)

I know the vague outline of the history of EP, but I'd like to flesh it out in my own mind in more detail. Can anyone point me to a book or some online articles dealing particularly with the history of EP?

To what extent does Davies deal with it in _Worship of the English Puritans_?

I would especially be interested in finding any of the historical Puritan and Reformed writings on this particular subject.


----------



## Scott (Oct 20, 2004)

D.G. Hart's Recovering Mother Kirk has one great essay on the history of hymn books and psalters in American religious history. Mother Kirk is a book of essays on ecclesiology and reformed worship.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2004)

A good book to start with is Michael Bushell's _The Songs of Zion_ (Pittsburgh, PA: Crown and Covenant Publ., 1980). 

Another which focuses on the Psalmody tradition in Scotland is Millar Patrick's _Four Centuries of Scottish Psalmody_ (London, 1949).

The link below is to a reference which discusses psalmody in the Dutch Reformation: http://members.aol.com/Dbix7/dutch.html

Here is a general article on the history of psalmody: http://www.laudemont.org/a-stp.htm

Another book with both scriptural and historical overviews of the subject is John McNaughter's _The Psalms in Worship_ (republished by Still Water Revival Books, Edmonton, Canada, 1992).


----------

